# Noticed bald spot near tail



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Bailey has developed 2 bald spots this week - would this have anything to do with his grooming which was last week? One spot is near his tail (about the size of a quarter) and the other is on the same side but on his back. Has anyone experienced this with their puppies??


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh no! Did you take him to the same groomer? Has this happened before, and is she biting them or scratching at them?


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Jess,
Yes, I took him to the same groomer. I do have an appt with our Vet for next Friday - will have her check it then. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it - I think it bothers me more then it bothers him.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, it would bother me too if Axle had a spot even if it was not bothering him. I guess since it is not bothering him just hang tight and see what the vet says. I'm sure he is ok. Think positive! And let me know!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

let us know what the vet says, but honestly unless its red or the dog id bothering it i would leave it and see if it changes either getting bigger or just to see if theoir haior grows back. what did the groomer do was it just a bath or did they clip her down.


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Bailey got the works at the groomer, bath, trim, clipped toe nails. Could this be a reaction to the shampoo that they used on him??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if it was the skin would be red and it would be in more than one place. can you get photos of the arias please. ?


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Took Bailey to the Vet on Tuesday - she thinks the balding spots may be an allergic reaction - now we have to find out what he's allergic to. The first thing we have to do is change his dog food ...he now eats Royal Canin Hypoallergenic HP 19 dog food. He loves the taste, but noticed that since he started eating this his poops are less and harder. Our vet recommended that we give Bailey mashed pumpkin as it's high in fiber. Never seems to be a dull moment with our little pup. Almost forgot, when we bath Bailey we have to use a medicated dog shampoo.
He's scheduled to be neutered on November 30th - not looking forward to that


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

poor boy atleast he likes the food people normaly struggle to get dogs to eat a vet diet. hope you get to the root of the problem, keep us posted. nutering will be fine its very simple for the boys.


----------

